# Need updated opinoins on Backwoods Smokers



## pitmasternmakin (Mar 2, 2012)

There are a few comments about Backwoods Smokers already in the archives. But unless I missed something they seem to be fairly old. I am looking for a new smoker and, "wow" there are sooo many choices. I really like the thought of a well built well insulated smoker with temp control. Does anyone that uses one of these smokers have pros or cons they would like to share?  I am looking for a low and slow smoker with the option of raising the temp to 300 to 350 for a few minutes to finish off the skin on my chicken. I love the chicken skin, but not a rubbery skin. How does removing the water pan  make a smoker a pit? Or is the difference in a smoker and a pit as simple as just a waterpan? Can Charcoal smokers make as  equally tasteful  Q as good ole stick burners or should I look harder at the offset stick burners? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 3, 2012)

Though I don't have a Backwoods, I have seen them used by some pretty big teams at the Jack both times I've been.  Given that, I must say they're good equipment or they wouldn't be at the Jack.  I am sure you'll get some good advise here from other with more experience.


----------

